# My cichlid tank



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

Lemme know what u guys think


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Nice setup. What size is it? You have a good collection of cichlids in there. I can see a Red devil, 2 Oscars, Green terror, Red tail Shark, Jack Demsey, Black Convict. What else???? I used to be all about tanks like yours. They are fun.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

nice setup! looking to starting a cichlid tank too


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Nice setup. What size is it? You have a good collection of cichlids in there. I can see a Red devil, 2 Oscars, Green terror, Red tail Shark, Jack Demsey, Black Convict. What else???? I used to be all about tanks like yours. They are fun.


no red devil in there u probably mean the pink convict i got a frontosa a pike cichlid from what ive been told couple of ebjds and a mayan cichlid on top of that list also it 3 gt in total and 2 jd and 2 redtails sharks


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

The 2 male Convicts are very nice looking. How big are they?


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

Daryl said:


> The 2 male Convicts are very nice looking. How big are they?


They are both about 5 in I would say


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Daryl said:


> The 2 male Convicts are very nice looking. How big are they?


Great looking fish. I've always had a soft spot for convicts. If you ever want to sell one of those guys, keep me in mind!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Can you take a closer picture of the Pink Convict. It reminds me of a fish I had back in the day


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Can you take a closer picture of the Pink Convict. It reminds me of a fish I had back in the day


Assuming you take requests, can I put in a request for a close up of the standard convict as well? I only spotted him in your 1st photo down by the hollow log ornament.
I had pink & standard cons a few years back, but none of them were as beefier as yours appear. How long have you had them and what do you feed them?

I know cons get poo-poo'd a lot, but I love them. One of my favourite fish ever. They were always entertaining and inquisitive. And so low maintenance.


----------

